# Chris Burke has been banned?



## stsinner (Mar 11, 2009)

Really unbelievable...   Arch has threatened me more than once.... It's a shame we lose people like Chris who have good opinions and tips to offer...    I think that Arch telling a member to take Chris' info with a pinch of salt was BS....


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 11, 2009)

Why is this posted in the Welcome section?

If you have issues with mod actions, I'd suggest a PM to site admins instead of posting in this forum.


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 11, 2009)

He's been banned? There were certain things Chris and I didn't agree with but I don't see why he should be banned, I never saw anything ban-worthy from him.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 11, 2009)

*[Edited out the name calling. No sense in that. Sorry]*

BTW, this comes from someone described as a dick. *[However, I'm still a dick* *]*

Arch is only one of the mods. Do you really think that communication does not exist between them? I seriously doubt a decision is made without a concensus. This is just my conclusion because I don't have a phuqueing clue what goes on behind closed doors..... nor do I care.

I have walked the razors edge before, but I have also humbly agreed to the terms that I signed on for. No big mystery.


----------



## Arch (Mar 12, 2009)

lol... again, i or one of the other mods could quite easily just delete this thread (as it serves no purpose) and tell you to mind your own business, but for now i don't mind at all it being open.

So to clear up a few misconceptions, Chris earned his banning. If he was familiar with the TPF rules he would have known that this is a privately owned forum and there is no 'rights to say whatever you want regardless'... or that personal attacks are not allowed, or that arguing with a mods request is not tolerated.

He was then only on a temporary ban... just to cool off,  he was welcomed to come back and continue posting after this period. But what did he do?... he through another fit, made a new account and created a personal thread about how he been so hard done to, and that i am on a high post count trip (that is just too funny).
So the temp ban gets turned to a permanent ban.... he was warned... he didn't have to go out of his way to make the situation worse, can't get much fairer than that.



kundalini said:


> Arch is only one of the mods.  Do you really think that communication does not exist between them?  I seriously doubt a decision is made without a concensus.



This 100% correct... the whole Chris incident was shared with the other mods, they all agreed at the action taken and would have done the same themselves.


Now to the OP, lets address the 'Threatening' shall we...

Your first infraction, given by another mod i may add, was for political commentary... which as you should know having read the TPF guidelines is against our forum rules.
Your second infraction was for inflammatory and political posts on some poor guys thread. You have made a number of other comments that have been questionable but we have let fly.

In other words we have been very lenient and allowed you to continue enjoying TPF, so making a thread about how you have been threatened doesn't look good for you. Also i hope you understand that we don't need to threaten anyone!.. if i wanted to ban you for your first offense i just would of!.... its that simple!... giving you another chance by saying 3 strikes and your out is not saying im waiting for you to screw up... its saying i am WILLING to give you another shot.

In short, if you think this is personal, people that know me know that i am fair and by the book, more importantly the site owners know this. So i don't need to justify myself to anyone, much less a member who has nearly been banned a few times himself.

Grow up, this is an internet photography forum, if you want to turn it into a battle ground for personal slander you will be kicked, not necessarily by me, maybe by one of the other mods and they won't have a problem doing it.

Im sure many of our long standing members know that this forum is in fact very mild in terms of rules in comparison to many other internet forums. We always have the best interest of growing photographers and professionals in mind.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2009)

psst....who is this guy, and what was his stage name here.  Never heard of em.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 12, 2009)

Having served time [the phrase is chosen with considerable care,] as a moderator on other sites, some with quite volatile general topics, I can sympathize with Arch.  Deciding to take action was not a matter taken lightly.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy crap...he even had 2000 posts, and is a Canuck. 

Off to seek locked threads now.


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks to all those who support the moderating team. It is greatly appreciated. 

We do have to make tough calls at times...there have been occasions where members who are liked and have good things to contribute seem to believe this makes them outside of following the TPF guidelines. Political rants, openly arguing with moderators, are two of the biggest things that get members, who are otherwise in good standing here, into trouble. 

Moderators are here to enforce the guidelines and keep the peace, along with various other duties. It can be upsetting to observe members ignoring the guidelines that everyone else follows. We have to let them know they are still subject to the same rules as everyone else. Either members straighten up, move along of their own accord, or else eventually they _will _have to face the music. 

Thanks again for your understanding and support.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 12, 2009)

:violin:

I could never dream of displaying the level of patience the mods display with people like Chris on a daily basis.  This was well-deserved and, quite frankly, a little slow in coming.

Anyone who feels as though the TPF mods have exercised their authority unjustly should really try moderating a forum for a while.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2009)

Having been a Mod on two forums, one photography related, one way worse.  I have resigned from both positions.  It is like fighting the war against cockroaches.  These people who come onto the forums, with their attitudes, and idiotic behavior have nothing better to do.  Sure, some have a bucket of knowledge, but they cant get around the size of their melons, and present themselves in a respectful way.
  Being a mod is a non paying job, with no perks except having control of the big red ban button( It was red on the halloween forum):lmao:  Always reminded me of flushing a toilet when I got to push that sucker.  I think flushing the priest was my favorite:mrgreen:

I say, show respect for your fellow members, act like you would like to be treated, and the big red button wont get you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......there...take that y;all.  Back to my crypt...I need a nap.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 12, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Having been a Mod... ...It is like fighting the war against cockroaches.



Having been an exterminator I will vouch for the notion that fighting with cockroaches sucks.  Not to mention you feel like something is in your hair for days.  Hey mods, do you feel like you have something in your hair all the time?  

But, on a serious note, did you just call me a cockroach?  layball:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> Having been an exterminator I will vouch for the notion that fighting with cockroaches sucks. Not to mention you feel like something is in your hair for days. Hey mods, do you feel like you have something in your hair all the time?
> 
> *But, on a serious note, did you just call me a cockroach*? layball:


 
Nah...I didnt call you a cockaroach.  But I can think of a few members here, that I can.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 12, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Nah...I didnt call you a cockaroach.  But I can think of a few members here, that I can.



:thumbsup:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 12, 2009)

Did someone say [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szGbSNf-Nfc&feature=related"]*cacaroahes*[/ame]?  *language warning*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 12, 2009)

:shock: You can get banned from this place? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## ArizonaSun (Mar 12, 2009)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: You can get banned ?  .



Nah, just band aids, free ones.


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 12, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Nah...I didnt call you a cockaroach.  But I can think of a few members here, that I can.



it is a true statement, but we do need to remember to keep that to our selves. i was a mod as well awhile back. not here, but on another forum that i and another member here created for black and white photography. dealing with people is a rough job no matter what. being in the air force and police reservist as well as a forum member i know this as well as many other people. again as said many times before. this was a personal issue. those with the issue of it should pm mods and respectively talk to them.


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 12, 2009)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: You can get banned from this place? I find that hard to believe.




not hertz moving vans... they dont get banned.. only uhauls


----------



## stsinner (Mar 13, 2009)

Arch said:


> So to clear up a few misconceptions, Chris earned his banning. If he was familiar with the TPF rules he would have known that this is a privately owned forum and there is no 'rights to say whatever you want regardless'... or that personal attacks are not allowed, or that arguing with a mods request is not tolerated.
> 
> He was then only on a temporary ban... just to cool off,  he was welcomed to come back and continue posting after this period. But what did he do?... he through another fit, made a new account and created a personal thread about how he been so hard done to, and that i am on a high post count trip (that is just too funny).
> So the temp ban gets turned to a permanent ban.... he was warned... he didn't have to go out of his way to make the situation worse, can't get much fairer than that.



Arch, although you didn't owe me an explanation, I appreciate it.  Let me take this opportunity to publicly apologize for the inappropriate knee-jerk thread..  You and I have had our differences, and yes, I do get political sometimes, but I think you're usually pretty fair.  The pinch of salt thing was kind of bad because it relegated every future post by Chris to questionable status for all who read that advice by you, and I don't think that was fair.  

I'll admit that when you warned me, I did violate a rule and say something political, so I can't really complain about that.  It just seemed for a time that you were, "Out to get me," and that sucked, as I do enjoy and benefit from the help provided here.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 13, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I have walked the razors edge before, but I have also humbly agreed to the terms that I signed on for. No big mystery.



I'm with ya!


----------



## Lisa B (Mar 13, 2009)

i used to be a mod on a few sites back in the day, it drove me nuts. I guess the general public dont always see the rubbish that happens because its deleted before they get to, which is a mod doing a good job, but the forum then looks clean and people are left wondering what happened to anyone banned....but that part n pacel.

frankly, beig banned is a persons own fault and a mods own decision, im not entirely sure in a thread being posted supporting either side. It seems a waste of internet space we could be using to make an online ordering of pizza on!!


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 13, 2009)

wait.. what band is Chris Burke in?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aJFSpkxjtY[/ame]http://www.chrisburkemusic.com/


----------



## Lisa B (Mar 13, 2009)

hah FTW!


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiller said:


> ..:: Offical Website of Chris Burke Music ::..


 
HAHAHAH are you serious!?

I was COMPLETELY kidding! "band" > "banned"


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 13, 2009)

Can a mod please change the title of this thread to "Chris Burke has a band?"


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> HAHAHAH are you serious!?
> 
> I was COMPLETELY kidding! "band" > "banned"


 

Oh theres more. 
..:: Offical Website of Chris Burke Music ::..

Least this one sounds o.k 


Talented guy...played hockey too
Chris Burke's hockey statistics profile at hockeydb.com

and a baseball player
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Burke_(baseball)

Hell...better then Ken Rockwell.


----------



## Arch (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiller said:


> YouTube - Corky (Chris Burke) And His Bandhttp://www.chrisburkemusic.com/



omg I lol'd... ^ this is the best one, comedy gold!


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiller said:


> YouTube - Corky (Chris Burke) And His Band



That is absolutely awesome!  

Someone shoulda _banded_ this guy a long time ago.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiller said:


> YouTube - Corky (Chris Burke) And His Band




OMG..  I want those two minutes back, dammit!!  I probably would have done great things with those two minutes at some point in my life, but now they're GONE!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2009)

stsinner said:


> OMG.. I want those two minutes back, dammit!! I probably would have done great things with those two minutes at some point in my life, but now they're GONE!


 

Blame Adam...he asked for it.   Lets get Adam Banned.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Blame Adam...he asked for it.   Lets get Adam Banned.



Two enthusiastic thumbs up.  :thumbup: :thumbup:  He derailed our very serious thread!


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 13, 2009)

lol i went out on a limb and came up with hilarity


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> lol i went out on a limb and came up with hilarity


  You made a guy sing a bad song man.   That calls for some serious Mod Squad dealings with.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> lol i went out on a limb and came up with hilarity



Hilarity is a bannable (insert your own real word if you prefer) offense on TPF.  Look how funny Chris turned out to be...


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2009)

Well.. Im am off like a dead persons toe tag before burial.   It is Friday the 13th, and Im going hunting for someone to ....oops, something to eat.   Try not to get banned y'all.


----------



## ArizonaSun (Mar 13, 2009)

Most likely this ChrisBurko person was a Malicious Intranet Bot.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 13, 2009)

ArizonaSun said:


> Most likely this ChrisBurko person was a Malicious Intranet Bot.


Noob FAIL


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 14, 2009)

Lisa B said:


> It seems a waste of internet space we could be using to make an online ordering of pizza on!!



If only...my address doesn't appear on any map, GPS, or even Google...it seems only the post office knows we exist.  Everytime I try to order food online, it won't let me past the address step :S


----------



## ferny (Mar 14, 2009)

Chiller said:


> YouTube - Corky (Chris Burke) And His Bandhttp://www.chrisburkemusic.com/



You mean this one, right?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0[/ame]


----------



## rubbertree (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! I just saw this post. I am glad the mods (and thank them for a thankless job!) did something about it. If he had been repeatedly warned and still acted like that, he deserved it. I, for one, was sick and tire of the way he talked to people. 
And now I am off to Celebrate! Celebrate!


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 15, 2009)

You know what would be even funnier than banning people? forwarding your spam box to their e-mail...


----------



## Enough Already (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone kind enough to post a link to the thread where it all went pear shaped for Chris??


----------



## stsinner (Mar 16, 2009)

Enough Already said:


> Anyone kind enough to post a link to the thread where it all went pear shaped for Chris??




LOL... Where it all went pear shaped.....   That's priceless..


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 16, 2009)

Enough Already said:


> Anyone kind enough to post a link to the thread where it all went pear shaped for Chris??


 
 Why?  The search function works for us all.


----------



## ArizonaSun (Mar 16, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Noob FAIL


  oops I meant a malicious Skynet bot.


----------



## ArizonaSun (Mar 16, 2009)

monkeykoder said:


> You know what would be even funnier than banning people? forwarding your spam box to their e-mail...


  Whats your email?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2009)

stsinner said:


> LOL... Where it all went pear shaped..... That's priceless..


 
Pear shaped is o.k.  Especially in these tough economic times when us poor people can not afford a gym membership.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gah, I could only wish I were pear shaped. I went to lay on  the beach the other day and 6 wackos from greenpeace threw me back in the water.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2009)

I have more chins then a chinese phone book. :lmao:

BTW...how do I go about getting banned. :er:


----------



## Enough Already (Mar 16, 2009)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Why? The search function works for us all.


 
What do you suggest I search under?? Where Chrisburke pissed off one of the mods?? Nevermind, thanks for your help anyway, even though his username no longer exists I found a sticky thread of his and to my surprize I was able to access recent posts of his. Thanks chump..I mean champ.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 16, 2009)

Chiller said:


> BTW...how do I go about getting banned. :er:


I want to add to that ...when your wife notices you spend more time on TPF than with her. lol. 
And to answer that I guess you just go to kenrockwell.com and read all about the _great_ stuff there. lol


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 16, 2009)

^^  I'm doing a search on the Chris Burke situation as a reference.  

Apperently, just being big a butt is a great start.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> I want to add to that *...when your wife notices you spend more time on TPF than with her*. lol.


 Thats already been resolved. :lmao:  Im off to start a political thread someplace.    Maybe a vote to ban pear shapped tpf members. :lmao:


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 16, 2009)

Enough Already said:


> What do you suggest I search under?? Where Chrisburke pissed off one of the mods?? Nevermind, thanks for your help anyway, even though his username no longer exists I found a sticky thread of his and to my surprize I was able to access recent posts of his. Thanks chump..I mean champ.


So another smartass rises from the ashes?

It's just my opinion that those sort of situations are not going to be handed out on a silver platter, thus my response. If your comprehension is not able to digest the search function, then may I suggest the Advanced Search function.


----------



## invisible (Mar 16, 2009)

Good to see that Chris Burke is still making waves from the forum's great beyond.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 16, 2009)

invisible said:


> Good to see that Chris Burke is still making waves from the forum's great beyond.


 I love to see national patriotism, wherever it is.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Mar 16, 2009)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> , then may I suggest the Advanced Search function.


 To* Enough Already*, sorry, but in case you aren't able to follow.... the Advance Search allows keyword searches, by member name (that started a thread or responded to a thread) and keyword........ this means you can key in a word like... I don't know... Burke... and for the last week or so.  This should give you plenty of ammo for a flaccid comeback.

BTW, although he has been banned, all his post can be searched, as far as I know..... which is why you were probably able to find a sticky thread.... or any other thread.

If you want to assume an intellect, I would suggest to have one in the first place.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 17, 2009)

This took 45 seconds out of my life I'll never get back;
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2544403


----------



## Enough Already (Mar 17, 2009)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> To* Enough Already*, sorry, but in case you aren't able to follow.... the Advance Search allows keyword searches, by member name (that started a thread or responded to a thread) and keyword........ this means you can key in a word like... I don't know... Burke... and for the last week or so. This should give you plenty of ammo for a flaccid comeback.
> 
> BTW, although he has been banned, all his post can be searched, as far as I know..... which is why you were probably able to find a sticky thread.... or any other thread.
> 
> If you want to assume an intellect, I would suggest to have one in the first place.


 
My bad for lowering myself to the level of others whos only form of communication is in the form of a smug remark, its not my style. All you needed to tell me was in the search tool you can put in a users name. Again, I didnt think that searches would reveal much considering he has been banned. I had no idea what happened to a banned persons posts, and you were also unclear as to whether it was possible so we both learnt something. You asked why. I merely wanted to read the conversation where things went wrong for him, and make my own judgement on things. Im not on a witch hunt so I can publicly flog him to death about his comments. I'll be keeping my opinions to myself. Thanks for the info.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 17, 2009)

This bears repeating;

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/s...archid=2544403


----------



## Arch (Mar 17, 2009)

well i think this thread has run its course now, plus id rather not have anyone else arguing!


----------

